# xxxx



## PeeBraiin (Dec 15, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Sholee (Dec 16, 2015)

i'll buy all 3 parcels for the 1.8K


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> i'll buy all 3 parcels for the 1.8K



Ah, I was still editing the OP but if you arenokay with waiting then please send over the tbt to reserve them


----------



## Sholee (Dec 16, 2015)

bells sent :]


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> bells sent :]



Reserved~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 16, 2015)

Ugh, I wish I had money. xD I would totally buy your voodoo doll and Blue present, but I'm poor.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

chocotaco13 said:


> Ugh, I wish I had money. xD I would totally buy your voodoo doll and Blue present, but I'm poor.



Sorry >?<


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe you should lower the price of the pink parcel? It's unlimited at the stores for 49 tbt so... o: (just a suggestion though!)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Maybe you should lower the price of the pink parcel? It's unlimited at the stores for 49 tbt so... o: (just a suggestion though!)



Prices aren't firm so that's just up to people whether or not they wanna pay the extra 11


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck! Might try to get enough for voodoo doll.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 16, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Prices aren't firm so that's just up to people whether or not they wanna pay the extra 11



Oh lol okay ^^ Good luck with your shop! <3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Oh lol okay ^^ Good luck with your shop! <3



Yeah cx thanks!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

BOOP


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 17, 2015)

NVM
Bump I guess xD


----------



## emolga (Dec 17, 2015)

Is the red present 400 TBT? I'll buy one.


----------



## Roxi (Dec 17, 2015)

Can I buy a red gift please


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

Please send the tbt and you will be put on the list~


----------



## emolga (Dec 17, 2015)

Sent! Do you know when you'll be able to get it?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

emolga said:


> Sent! Do you know when you'll be able to get it?



I can actually get yours right now ^^ 
Would you like a message on it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roxi said:


> Can I buy a red gift please



Ah! I'm only selling one of each but if you'd like to order either a green or blue one then you're more than welcome^^


----------



## emolga (Dec 17, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I can actually get yours right now ^^
> Would you like a message on it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Anything simple like 'Happy holidays' is fine!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

Sent~


----------



## emolga (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you! Good luck on your shop!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

emolga said:


> Thank you! Good luck on your shop!



Thanks!^^


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice shop you have here. Your pm's are full and I'd like an explanation as to why you deleted an auction you held which I was high bidder in.  Your op said nothing about changing your mind. Not happy with the prices bid, that's too bad. I would have preferred to keep this private but unable to do so.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

boop


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 17, 2015)

Green present for 700 TBT?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 17, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> Green present for 700 TBT?



750?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 18, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> 750?



Sounds good, I will take any discount.  . Sending now, thx!!!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 18, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> Sounds good, I will take any discount.  . Sending now, thx!!!



sent~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 18, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 18, 2015)

Note: prices have been lowered and I am buying collectibles.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 18, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Just to let you know, I have 5 Pumpkin Cupcakes, and 1 Yellow Candy for sale >.<


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Just to let you know, I have 5 Pumpkin Cupcakes, and 1 Yellow Candy for sale >.<



How much are you looking for? 0:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> How much are you looking for? 0:



Hmm....Pumpkin...250-350, and Yellow Candy 55?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Hmm....Pumpkin...250-350, and Yellow Candy 55?



Hmm... no that, I already have a few spellectibles at the moment ^^ 
(Seems like everyone's trying to get rid of them O: )


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## DerwinLV (Dec 19, 2015)

Could I have a tasty cake?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

DerwinLV said:


> Could I have a tasty cake?



Ah, in should have been more specific~ if you buy something you get a choice of a free cake or a free light


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

ooHH CAN I GET A FREE CALE PLEASE ;v;

edit: cake***


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

mugii said:


> ooHH CAN I GET A FREE CALE PLEASE ;v;
> 
> edit: cake***


They'renonly for people who buy a collectible off me ^^


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

what are blue parcels going for?


----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> They'renonly for people who buy a collectible off me ^^



oh okay ;v; sorry for getting excited lmao


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 20, 2015)

King Dad said:


> what are blue parcels going for?



about 800-1k seeing as they're hrder to get


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## kanvrises (Dec 21, 2015)

Are the gifts only for people who purchase things? o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)

kanvrises said:


> Are the gifts only for people who purchase things? o:



Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2015)

What dates are your tasty cakes? ^^


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> What dates are your tasty cakes? ^^


They're all dated in the 20s


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

240 tbt and a yellow candy for pumpkin cupcake?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> 240 tbt and a yellow candy for pumpkin cupcake?



300 and you got a deal uvu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Sure.



sending now~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 21, 2015)

still looking to buy+ sell!!!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2015)

Hellooooo may I take a tasty cake? :] (Preferably the ones dated on the 20s! You did mention your tasty cakes were dated in the 20s so yeah ^^)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Hellooooo may I take a tasty cake? :] (Preferably the ones dated on the 20s! You did mention your tasty cakes were dated in the 20s so yeah ^^)



You wanna trade or pay for them? 0:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> You wanna trade or pay for them? 0:



Ahh, will trading be alright? I accidentally bought a tasty cake I didn't need so :')


----------



## Raffy (Dec 22, 2015)

im broke but i want to buy your lovee

jk i want to have a cake thanks


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)

Raffy said:


> im broke but i want to buy your lovee
> 
> jk i want to have a cake thanks



Ill send one just for you bb:-*


----------



## Raffy (Dec 22, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Ill send one just for you bb:-*



your love or the cake?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

Wait, are you buying yellow/red candies?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Wait, are you buying yellow/red candies?



Depends on thwdate O:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 23, 2015)

Boop


----------



## applecarts (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll buy the voodoo doll collectible for 250


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 23, 2015)

Please send the tbt and I'll send the doll~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

I've got a Red Present lmao


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I've got a Red Present lmao



Sweet!B)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Sweet!B)



Do you need one, or nah xD


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Do you need one, or nah xD



Ah, no thanks! I already have all of the gifts uvu


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Ah, no thanks! I already have all of the gifts uvu



Oh yeah I see now - looking good x3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Oh yeah I see now - looking good x3



Thanks!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

Boop


----------



## LethalLulu (Dec 24, 2015)

I will buy the pumpkin cupcake and voodoo doll
vm me please, I won't be checking the thread


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

Boop


----------



## JoJoCan (Dec 25, 2015)

Can i have the free stuff?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

Shayne said:


> Can i have the free stuff?


Only for buyers, sorry


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

Updated, added, and lowered prices


----------



## fruitful (Dec 26, 2015)

what are the dates on the cherries?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

fruitful said:


> what are the dates on the cherries?


11-21-2015 04:01 AM
And
11-20-2015 05:31 PM


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 27, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 27, 2015)

Ahhhh


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 27, 2015)

RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUMP


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 28, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 28, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 28, 2015)

The swirl has been sold~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 29, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 29, 2015)

Beep boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 29, 2015)

beep beep


----------



## N e s s (Dec 30, 2015)

Has that candy been sold? i'll take it


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Has that candy been sold? i'll take it



I have 2 available each going for 550 or both for 1,050


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

UPDATE


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

Pshooop!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

Lowered prices!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

Good morning bump <3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

B O O P


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

testing, running into some technical difficulties


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

Pshoo


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

boop


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 3, 2016)

which price is for the green candy- the one over the image or the one below it?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> which price is for the green candy- the one over the image or the one below it?



Below, oops lemme fix that, Thanks for letting me know


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

Boop


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 4, 2016)

Can I buy a cherry collectible for 250tbt? c:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Can I buy a cherry collectible for 250tbt? c:



sure! Sending now ^^


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 4, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> sure! Sending now ^^



Thank you!  Sent the TBT~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Thank you!  Sent the TBT~



TYSM~ Have a nice day


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

tiny upd8!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 6, 2016)

boop


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 6, 2016)

nm


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2016)

What's the date of your blue (or was it cyan, idk) house? o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 6, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> What's the date of your blue (or was it cyan, idk) house? o:


03-11-2014 01:01 PM


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 6, 2016)

Xxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 6, 2016)

?????


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 7, 2016)

??????


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 7, 2016)

??????


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 7, 2016)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 7, 2016)

Would you take average price for the cyan house or is it really firm? o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 7, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Would you take average price for the cyan house or is it really firm? o:



I'll do 900


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I'll do 900



Ahh sorry, the most I could offer is 800 ^^;


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 8, 2016)

??????


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 8, 2016)

Xxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 8, 2016)

Xxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 8, 2016)

Cyan letter has been sold!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 8, 2016)

Booooop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 9, 2016)

?????


----------



## ghirahim (Jan 9, 2016)

When you say 3k or 2.8k what currency is that?


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 9, 2016)

ghirahim said:


> When you say 3k or 2.8k what currency is that?



she's selling them for TBT c:


----------



## ghirahim (Jan 9, 2016)

naekoya said:


> she's selling them for TBT c:



Thanks! It's just that she said others were like 250TBT so I was wondering what it was supposed to be


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 9, 2016)

ghirahim said:


> Thanks! It's just that she said others were like 250TBT so I was wondering what it was supposed to be



haha no problem >w<


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 9, 2016)

Xxxxxx


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish I could buy them all T.T, but good luck for now darling <3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 9, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> I wish I could buy them all T.T, but good luck for now darling <3



Thanks! 
If you ever need any just let me know ^^


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 10, 2016)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 10, 2016)

Xxxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 10, 2016)

XxxxxxX


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 10, 2016)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 11, 2016)

XxxxxxxxxX


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 11, 2016)

would you do like, 160 for the cherry?


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello I am sorry for asking but what is a collectible? Can I also have one ? Sorry I am new here


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 11, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> would you do like, 160 for the cherry?



No thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xX.Big.Bang.Xx said:


> Hello I am sorry for asking but what is a collectible? Can I also have one ? Sorry I am new here



Collectibles are the tiny pictures you see under my user name. They do literally nothing. They're just fun to have an collect.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 11, 2016)

XXXX


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 12, 2016)

xxxxx


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

400 for the stale cake?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 12, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 400 for the stale cake?



450?

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> 400 for the stale cake?



450?


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> 450?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



meh i think i can find someone that will accept 400 for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm i found someone selling a few of them for 350.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 12, 2016)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 13, 2016)

XXXXXXX


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 13, 2016)

XXXXX


----------



## glow (Jan 14, 2016)

would you sell the peach for 1k?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 14, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> would you sell the peach for 1k?



Sorry, no: (


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll buy everything! Do want want me to drop the bells at your town and do you want to come to mine and pick them up?​


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 14, 2016)

kira_lotus12 said:


> I'll buy everything! Do want want me to drop the bells at your town and do you want to come to mine and pick them up?​



Ah, these are collectibles which are bought with forum bells  
Not in game bells^__^


----------



## sadbutlovely (Jan 14, 2016)

can i have popsicle and blue candy ? 4.8k?
this is my first time buying these, are they IGB or tbt if it's tbt how much?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

sadbutlovely said:


> can i have popsicle and blue candy ? 4.8k?
> this is my first time buying these, are they IGB or tbt if it's tbt how much?



tbt c: it would be 4.8k tbt


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 15, 2016)

sadbutlovely said:


> can i have popsicle and blue candy ? 4.8k?
> this is my first time buying these, are they IGB or tbt if it's tbt how much?



Hi! In tbt please send the tbt ^^


----------



## sadbutlovely (Jan 15, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Hi! In tbt please send the tbt ^^



ohh in that case nevermind, sorry


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

whats the date on the cherry?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 15, 2016)

taesaek said:


> whats the date on the cherry?



11-21-2015


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 15, 2016)

Boop


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 15, 2016)

BOOP


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 16, 2016)

BOOP


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2016)

How many FR gems would you want for the peach and apple? :>


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 16, 2016)

pinelle said:


> How many FR gems would you want for the peach and apple? :>



Oh gosh umm 
Just throw an offer cx


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 16, 2016)

Oops, nvm


----------



## Crash (Jan 17, 2016)

what are the dates on all the candies in your candy set? c:​


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 17, 2016)

boop


----------



## piske (Jan 17, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Oh gosh umm
> Just throw an offer cx



Ha, oh gosh. I have no idea either! xD


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 17, 2016)

pinelle said:


> Ha, oh gosh. I have no idea either! xD



70 gems= 100tbt


----------



## piske (Jan 17, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> 70 gems= 100tbt



Oh, wow. That is a LOT of gems! NVM ;v;


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 17, 2016)

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 18, 2016)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

